# Need help with Onkyo TX-SR875 power cord



## Vudu (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I've got a super-newbie question:

I'm trying to create a manageable solution for installing my Onkyo TX-SR875 receiver into a specially constructed cabinet. The problem I've encountered is that the receiver's power cord is just too short for what I'm trying to do (looks to be 6' long).

I've been trying to find a replacement cord that is 9' - 10' long but everything I find features a 3 prong female end / 3 prong male end to the wall outlet. The receiver has a 2 prong female end cord (please pardon my lack of tech knowledge regarding the proper model/type names of the cable ends).

It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could direct me to a source for the longer power cord I seek. Any FYI regarding proper nomenclature would be greatly appreciated as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You are looking for an IEC C17 connector. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60320. I'm making an assumption that this is what your receiver connector looks like, but my Marantz is the same way.

The IEC 60320 covers all the common household power cords. You are correct, the 3 prong is the most common. In some cases, the three prong will fit in the two prong socket, it's just the 3rd prong (ground) won't grab anything. This is okay, as the regular two prong cord wouldn't have a separate ground anyways.

I've read that some people run into those connectors that are just a tad off and won't fit. If you have an extra 3 prong laying around, you might want to try it and then get a longer version of that.

Else, look for a C17 power cord in the length you need. It will definitely be rarer (and possibly more expensive). Hopefully the 3 prong will still work for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Vudu (Jul 24, 2011)

Anthony,

Many thanks! That is exactly the info I was hoping to learn. Now I can actually search the marketplace for the proper item. Can't wait to get everything put together properly.

Cheers!


----------

